# 20 week scan! Nuchal fold measurement has me worried :((



## Ecaxx

A while back I had my 20 week anomaly scan everything was perfect , heart spine , brain , kidneys etc BUT they found the thickness at the back of the neck ( nuchal fold) to be measuring at 7.2mm and at 20 weeks it should be under 6mm....I didn't get any blood work or ultrasound at 16 weeks so this was pretty much my first ultrasound and they say this :(
And being 20 my risk should be very low they didn't give me a rating or anything after they took the measurements.. 
But I've read that they shouldn't take the measurement of the nuchal fold over 12 weeks thats if they do it after the measurements are irrelevant? 

I'm now 31 weeks along and I've refused the amnio up until today cause the risk of miscarriage is higher then my risks of having a baby with ds... As I wouldn't terminate regardless.... 

But has anyone got any advice of experienced something like this???


----------



## gigglebox

I had a high NT measurement at my 12 week scan; after a ton of testing everything looks good :thumbup: but I am still nervous about something being wrong that wasn't diagnosed...

regardless, there are lots of mommies on here with downs children and wouldn't change it for the world. you're biggest hurdle would likely be problems with his organs (particularly his heart) but if all his scans are looking good I don't think you should be worried. 

I would continue to refuse an amino; there is no point now as you are far too along to terminate, should that have been your decision (which doesn't seem like it would have been anyway). 

Good luck to you!


----------



## Ecaxx

gigglebox said:


> I had a high NT measurement at my 12 week scan; after a ton of testing everything looks good :thumbup: but I am still nervous about something being wrong that wasn't diagnosed...
> 
> regardless, there are lots of mommies on here with downs children and wouldn't change it for the world. you're biggest hurdle would likely be problems with his organs (particularly his heart) but if all his scans are looking good I don't think you should be worried.
> 
> I would continue to refuse an amino; there is no point now as you are far too along to terminate, should that have been your decision (which doesn't seem like it would have been anyway).
> 
> Good luck to you!


This makes me feel a little better , how did you go on your 20 week scan ? Did they measure the fold or!? And yes regardless I wouldn't terminate my baby even back then , cause I have hope he is fine...

But did you have follow up scans or anything after you had a hIgh measurement and what was it ?


----------



## gigglebox

first measurement was in the 5mm range; a week later it was up to 7.8mm (this was just shy of 13 weeks). At first I was getting scans every 2 weeks. My situation was a little different as it had shrunk into the normal range by 16 weeks. I was then moved to every 3 weeks, and even though everything is looking good, I still get scans every 3 weeks.

Remember there are also a couple kinds of hygromas; when found early it can indicate the chromosomal problems. When found later, and if it doesn't go away, it can cause a fluid filled growth on your child, but these are harmless and usually can be removed from what I understand.


----------



## gigglebox

have you had any subsequent scans since 20 weeks?


----------



## Ecaxx

Oh it all makes sense now , but like I said I never got a 12 week scan so I wouldn't know much Bout it ... And I had one at 26 weeks and everything looked fine , the measurement was back to normal range... So I'm praying. 

Where you from!? And how long till birth keep me updated :)


----------



## gigglebox

There is a great support thread on babycenter, if you've ever been to that site. type in "cystic hygroma" into their search and there is a thread of success stories that is great. let me know if you'd like me to link you directly and I can go find it.

I am near DC, and you? I'm due at the end of March, but he's measuring pretty big so who knows...

I'll try to remember to keep you updated as to what happens. keep me posted too :)


----------



## Ecaxx

Oh really? Nah I haven't come across it... Could you please link me so I can have a read :)
Oh not long to go I'm due start of April :D 
But the bigger the better , if measurements are small then that would cause more of a problem!? But I'll be praying that everything goes well :))


----------



## gigglebox

here's the link: https://community.babycenter.com/po..._success_stories_for_all_those_that_need_hope

good luck to you :)


----------



## Mummy of Ange

Is that link not about CH which is different to nuchal fold? xx


----------



## gigglebox

"cystic hygroma" is the techical term for the enlarged nuchal fold :flower:


----------



## Mummy of Ange

Oh right thanks for that, because im totally confused with the entire thing.

I thought CH was a fluid filled pocked at the back off the neck and the fold measured at 20 weeks was just the excess skin (with no fluid). 

My was increased at 20 weeks to 7.4mm but at 24 weeks it had gone to 4.7mm, im still a nervous wreck thinking something is wrong xx


----------



## gigglebox

:hugs: i'm sorry hun, I know first hand how nerve-wrecking it can be. All you can to is try to celebrate your pregnancy and not let those negative thoughts enter your mind. I know it's REALLY hard! But try to relax :)


----------

